
Wind-Powered Car Travels Downwind Faster Than the Wind - J253
https://www.wired.com/2010/06/downwind-faster-than-the-wind/
======
westurner
> _The unusual wind-powered car hit a top speed 2.86 times faster than the
> wind during one recent run,_

I can't even.

~~~
karmakaze
We'll have to rewrite some Saturday morning cartoons (are they still a thing?)

